# Xin review Lumos Snow cream?



## Dương Ngọc Hoa (9/11/21)

Ngày trước da e mềm mịn lắm, chẳng hiểu sao sau khi sinh thì da e không và sờ vào cảm giác sần sùi không được mịn như trước. Dù e vẫn skincare như bình thường nhé! Hay tại sau sinh nội tiết tố thay đổi nên cũng ảnh hưởng đến  da của e cm nhỉ? Vì da cảm giác khô và sần sùi nên e muốn thay đổi cream để giúp giữ ẩm và nuôi dưỡng cho da mềm mịn. E thấy nhiều người đánh giá về khả năng giữ ẩm của dòng cream này rất hiệu quả nên cũng tham khảo trước xem có nên đầu tư không? Cm có thể cho e xin review về e lumos snow cream này nhé!


----------



## Hoàng Dung (9/11/21)

Thực ra do sau khi sinh bạn thay đổi nội tiết tố là một phần, quan trọng là sau 25 tuổi da cũng bắt đầu lão hóa nữa. 
Nên việc da bạn trở nên sần sùi như vậy là chuyện bình thường nhé! Bạn chú ý chăm sóc da để mang lại hiệu quả dưỡng da.


----------



## Lê Thanh Hoa (9/11/21)

Lumos Snow Cream là dòng kem dưỡng da phục hồi.
Lumos Snow Cream
 Đây bạn nè, đều là những dưỡng chất thiên nhiên, giúp giữ ẩm, dưỡng da mịn màng và phục hồi da đó.
Hiện tại da bạn đang như vậy thì sử dụng dòng kem này là phù hợp để phục hồi lại da nhé!


----------



## Dương Ngọc Hoa (11/11/21)

Lê Thanh Hoa nói:


> Lumos Snow Cream là dòng kem dưỡng da phục hồi.
> Lumos Snow Cream
> Đây bạn nè, đều là những dưỡng chất thiên nhiên, giúp giữ ẩm, dưỡng da mịn màng và phục hồi da đó.
> Hiện tại da bạn đang như vậy thì sử dụng dòng kem này là phù hợp để phục hồi lại da nhé!


Bạn có đang dùng Lumos snow cream này không? Có thể đánh giá về chất kem với độ thẩm thấu khi apply lên mặt được không? 
Mình cũng thấy kem dưỡng da này là dưỡng chất từ thiên nhiên nên mình cũng muốn tìm hiểu để sử dụng cho yên tâm.


----------



## Lê Ngọc Thùy (11/11/21)

Da bạn sần sùi như vậy vẫn còn may chán đó  Mình đây thay đổi nội tiết tố, da còn xuất hiện nám với tàn nhang đây nè. Chán lắm luôn! Nám và tàn nhang ảnh hưởng đến thẩm mỹ lắm


----------



## Hoahaiduong98 (11/11/21)

Lumos này có chị Hồ Ngọc Hà là đại sứ thương hiệu nè  E vừa vào fanpage của Lumos thấy. E cũng đang dùng Lumos snow cream để dưỡng da. 
Nhưng mà các bước dưỡng da của e kĩ lắm! Nếu như c quan tâm thì ib cho e e chia sẻ kĩ hơn các bước skincare của e cho c tham khảo nha.


----------



## Dương Ngọc Hoa (12/11/21)

Hoahaiduong98 nói:


> Lumos này có chị Hồ Ngọc Hà là đại sứ thương hiệu nè  E vừa vào fanpage của Lumos thấy. E cũng đang dùng Lumos snow cream để dưỡng da.
> Nhưng mà các bước dưỡng da của e kĩ lắm! Nếu như c quan tâm thì ib cho e e chia sẻ kĩ hơn các bước skincare của e cho c tham khảo nha.


Thương hiệu Lumos có Hồ Ngọc Hà làm đại sứ thương hiệu như thế này cũng yên tâm đúng không bạn? Dù sao giờ mỹ phẩm cũng nhiều. Nên mình cũng muốn tìm hiểu thương hiệu có uy tín sử dụng cho yên tâm. Mình thực sự quan tâm đến các bước skincare của bạn. M ib cho bạn nha!


----------



## Thảo Nguyên (13/11/21)

Đúng là nội tiết tố ảnh hưởng nhiều đến vấn đề lão hóa của da mà bạn 
Bạn có thể bổ sung thêm sản phẩm để cân bằng nội tiết tố nhé và kết hợp với nuôi dưỡng da thì mình nghĩ là da bạn sẽ thay đổi thôi.


----------



## Lê Thanh Hoa (13/11/21)

Dương Ngọc Hoa nói:


> Bạn có đang dùng Lumos snow cream này không? Có thể đánh giá về chất kem với độ thẩm thấu khi apply lên mặt được không?
> Mình cũng thấy kem dưỡng da này là dưỡng chất từ thiên nhiên nên mình cũng muốn tìm hiểu để sử dụng cho yên tâm.


Không dùng thì làm sao biết mà chia sẻ với bạn như vậy  Nói vậy chứ kem dưỡng da Lumos Snow này có chất kem mềm mịn, thẩm thấu nhanh, nên khi bạn thoa lên mặt và massage thì sẽ thẩm thấu vào da luôn, không gây cảm giác nhờn rít khó chịu đâu. Bạn cứ chịu khó skincare ngày 2 lần sáng và tối sau 1 tuần là sẽ thấy rõ sự khác biệt thôi.


----------



## Nguyễn Dương (13/11/21)

Lê Ngọc Thùy nói:


> Da bạn sần sùi như vậy vẫn còn may chán đó  Mình đây thay đổi nội tiết tố, da còn xuất hiện nám với tàn nhang đây nè. Chán lắm luôn! Nám và tàn nhang ảnh hưởng đến thẩm mỹ lắm


Lumos có dòng Lumos brightening có thể trị nám và tàn nhang hiệu quả đó nàng  
Nếu như da nám và tàn nhang thì có thể dùng để cải thiện nhé! Vì cream này có công nghệ Phân giải vi điểm - Nuôi da sinh học nên tác dụng trong trị nám và tàn nhang lắm!


----------

